# Transfer pencil image



## Michael (Feb 21, 2014)

Does anyone know of a way to take my pencil sketch from my sketchbook and place it into a new A3 sheet as part of a bigger picture I am doing.

I ask this because what I have created in my sketch book, I know I'll not be able redraw as good on the large sheet. So it would be handy if I could lift my pencil marks etc and place them on the new sheet.

Is this possible?

Regards.
Michael.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

You have three options. Option 1) Graphite transfer paper, 2) Make your own graphite transfer by rubbing a pencil over the back of your drawing and then retracing the lines which will transfer the image, or 3) use a projector.


----------



## Michael (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thank you*

Many thanks BS, that's great info.

Regards.
Michael.


----------

